# Is my Nugget a poodle or maltipoo?



## Kattie_1120 (Dec 28, 2020)

I thought he was a toy but he’s 15 weeks now and weighs 3.5kg. So I suspect he’s a mini. But I posted his photo on Reddit and 2 people said he looked like a maltipoo.
But I love him just the same ❤ He’s the cutest!


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

What a handsome guy! Good to hear you love him just the way he is. 😊 Honestly, if you have never met the parents and you want to know, you could try genetic testing. Mixes can be tricky. I have a maltese/poodle mix that looks different from your pup, but that doesn't mean anything. My rescue girl is supposed to be full poodle, but I suspect she has other breeds in her. I've thought about doing genetic testing, but I keep talking myself out of it due to the cost.


----------



## Kattie_1120 (Dec 28, 2020)

Dogs4Life said:


> What a handsome guy! Good to hear you love him just the way he is. 😊 Honestly, if you have never met the parents and you want to know, you could try genetic testing. Mixes can be tricky. I have a maltese/poodle mix that looks different from your pup, but that doesn't mean anything. My rescue girl is supposed to be full poodle, but I suspect she has other breeds in her. I've thought about doing genetic testing, but I keep talking myself out of it due to the cost.


I’ve never met the parents but here are the photos.The first photo looks like a small dog so I thought he’s a toy. The first photo is his dad after his grooming. I have a video of the mother who was pregnant.

I thought he’s a poodle because I kept comparing him from the other poodle puppies I saw on the internet. I’ve never suspected he can be a maltipoo


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I think he’s a poodle but just not a poodle that conforms to the standard of the breed. He and his parents have short leg and are more rectangular shaped than square, as the standard says. He is probably from someone who just bred their dog without really knowing what they were doing and without researching the breed.

Nevertheless, he’s a cute puppy !


----------



## Starvt (Nov 5, 2019)

In that pic of the two adults, the one on the left reminds me of a bichon x poodle that I know. But it's so hard to tell with all that hair in the way!
The dad does seem to have a nice slender poodle nose, as does your little boy. 
Haircuts are huge though! I bet if you trimmed his muzzle shorter people would see poodle right away. Not that you need to, of course, if you like the fuzzy face. Depends on how much you mind getting asked about his breed 😅. When Raffi was a pup I left him pretty long. I did shave his face but left a moustache, so he still looked fuzzy if you weren't close. I definitely had people look sceptical when I said he was a full poodle then, but now people immediately know what he is!


----------



## Kattie_1120 (Dec 28, 2020)

Starvt said:


> In that pic of the two adults, the one on the left reminds me of a bichon x poodle that I know. But it's so hard to tell with all that hair in the way!
> The dad does seem to have a nice slender poodle nose, as does your little boy.
> Haircuts are huge though! I bet if you trimmed his muzzle shorter people would see poodle right away. Not that you need to, of course, if you like the fuzzy face. Depends on how much you mind getting asked about his breed 😅. When Raffi was a pup I left him pretty long. I did shave his face but left a moustache, so he still looked fuzzy if you weren't close. I definitely had people look sceptical when I said he was a full poodle then, but now people immediately know what he is!


The first photo was when he was shaved. Almost 3 weeks ago  
His hair is growing! I can’t wait for his hair to grow back haha! He looks like a dad when his hair is shorter! I miss the time when he has fluffy hair like the last photo. It just needs a lot of brushing 😅 (but can u believe they’re just the SAME dog?? 🤣)
T


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Hi and Welcome to you and your little boy! What's his name?

Whether he's a mix or purebred, he's very cute! 

DNA testing is the only concrete way to determine his breed. The smaller breeds like the maltese, bichon, and havanese that get crossed with the smaller poodles have some shared genetics and that can make it hard to tell visually. 

Genetic diversity studies at UCDavis have found suggestive evidence that maltese or havanese were crossed with poodles prior to the 1800's to produce what we know as the modern toy poodle.

My bigger mini boy, who grew to adult size of about 14lbs and height of 13.5/14" at the shoulder, was right in your boys weight range in that age range. 

If he's purebred poodle and bred from toy poodle parents there's still one more genetic trick that could be in play. That trick is that toys and miniatures also, sometimes grow oversize due to some occasional intervariety breeding in the past. 

In the end, it doesn't matter since he's adorable and he's yours to love .


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Adorable puppy - whether he is a cross or just a poodle really doesn't matter as he is yours to love.


----------



## Olive Love (Jul 22, 2020)

Asta's Mom said:


> Adorable puppy - whether he is a cross or just a poodle really doesn't matter as he is yours to love.


Just a poodle? More like a _cute, purebred poodle!_


----------



## TLW (Apr 3, 2020)

Kattie_1120 said:


> I thought he was a toy but he’s 15 weeks now and weighs 3.5kg. So I suspect he’s a mini. But I posted his photo on Reddit and 2 people said he looked like a maltipoo.
> But I love him just the same ❤ He’s the cutest!
> View attachment 472353
> View attachment 472354
> ...


----------



## TLW (Apr 3, 2020)

He is soo cute! He looks like a maltipoo to me. My daughter have a maltipoo and he looks like her dog. I have a miniature poodle and you can tell that she is a poodle.
Treasure your little puppy.




TLW


----------



## TLW (Apr 3, 2020)

TLW said:


> He is soo cute! He looks like a maltipoo to me. My daughter have a maltipoo and he looks like her dog. I have a miniature poodle and you can tell that she is a poodle.
> Treasure your little puppy.
> 
> 
> ...


Look at the picture from 6 months ago of Bella playing in a park.


----------



## chickennugget (Oct 17, 2020)

It's hard to say forsure, but honestly the doodle breeds are so popular that people who aren't familiar with poodles constantly assume that a long-haired or teddy-cut poodle is a cava/malti/cocka/etc.-poo.

I have a sweet poodle pup in an Asian style cut and people are always telling me that "she doesn't look like a poodle" "is that a caavpoo???" or that they're "pretty sure she's mixed" lol.


----------



## Kattie_1120 (Dec 28, 2020)

TLW said:


> Look at the picture from 6 months ago of Bella playing in a park.


Which picture? I don’t see any


----------



## hrsldy (Oct 8, 2019)

So VERY CUTE!!!


----------



## Kattie_1120 (Dec 28, 2020)

Hi guys! I think Nugget looks like a real poodle now? 😄😄


----------



## Ava. (Oct 21, 2020)

yes! Lol. I never thought she looked like a maltipoo in the first place.

Could you post a "stack" so I can see proportions?

A stack is when a dog stands square - https://poodlereport.com/wp-content...ze-poodle-1024x683.jpg?ezimgfmt=ng:webp/ngcb1


----------



## Kattie_1120 (Dec 28, 2020)

Ava. said:


> yes! Lol. I never thought she looked like a maltipoo in the first place.


I don’t know what a maltipoo looks like if they shave the muzzle 😬 do they have shorter muzzles?


----------



## Ava. (Oct 21, 2020)

your nugget has the long, slim face of a poodle. Maltese have short, wide faces.

Did you see my edit?


----------



## Kattie_1120 (Dec 28, 2020)

Ava. said:


> your nugget has the long, slim face of a poodle. Maltese have short, wide faces.
> 
> Did you see my edit?


I’ve just seen it now. I don’t have a stack photo of him because he doesn’t stay still when I try to take photos


----------



## Ava. (Oct 21, 2020)

You might need to have somebody hold him and distract him with a treat.


----------



## Kattie_1120 (Dec 28, 2020)

Ava. said:


> You might need to have somebody hold him and distract him with a treat.


I’m Gona ask help from my boyfriend and will upload a photo here👌


----------



## Ava. (Oct 21, 2020)

here is my boy in a stack , being distracted by my sister, who has a treat.


----------



## Kattie_1120 (Dec 28, 2020)

Ava. said:


> here is my boy in a stack , being distracted by my sister, who has a treat.
> 
> View attachment 472665


It’s hard because he always moves 😩 I took so many pics and he ended up jumping or sitting down haha but this one is the most decent 😬 when I get the chance I’ll take more photos and put it here


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

He is adorable.


----------



## Kattie_1120 (Dec 28, 2020)

cowpony said:


> He is adorable.


Very ❤


----------



## Ava. (Oct 21, 2020)

he does look very poodle-y


----------

